# Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an



## Zyanoses (14. Mai 2011)

*Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Wie ich eben erfahren Habe arbeitet Asus schon seit längeren an einer GTX 595 Ares.Die Karte soll zur Computex 2011 vorgestellt werden , das wäre dan ende Mai.
Die karte soll nicht wie etwa eine gtx 590 mit abgesenken taktraten daher kommen sondern noch weit über dem standart takt einer singel gtx 580 liegen. Man redet über 875mhz Pro gpu und der Speicher wird ungefähr mit 1200mhz laufen,beiden gpu`s wird 2gb ddr5 zur verfügung stehen .


Quelle . PC-max.de

Link : Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

Bitte kein flame wegen der Rechtschreibung das ich da einne schwäche habe weis ich .


----------



## Hansvonwurst (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

High end Pur!
Wer eine Heizung braucht kann das nehmen, aber ich denke Asus gehts darum zu zeigen, dass man es kann!


----------



## Zyanoses (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

also ich bin mit der leistung der standart 590 nich so zufrieden crysis 2 auf 3 monitoren in der auflösung 6035-1080 und 3d vision geht die karte schin ans limit. Ma sehen wie die karte wird wenn se weit besser ist wird sich sicher sehr interesant für mich aber erstma benches abwarten.


----------



## Superwip (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



> 2gb ddr5


 
Das geht sich nicht ganz aus... 1,5GiB oder 3GiB, für 2GiB müsste das Speicherinterface *beschnitten* werden...


----------



## GTA 3 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Asus achtet nicht auf den Stromverbrauch, eher auf die maximale Leistung und das ist auch gut so.  "MAXIMUM POWER"


----------



## Clonemaster (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



GTA 3 schrieb:


> Asus achtet nicht auf den Stromverbrauch, eher auf die maximale Leistung und das ist auch gut so.  "MAXIMUM POWER"


 
Ich verstehs auch immer nie, wie man beim Stromsparen im PC anfangen kann 


Auf die Kühlung bin ich gespannt, bzw. auf die temps


----------



## HAWX (14. Mai 2011)

GTA 3 schrieb:
			
		

> "MAXIMUM POWER"



Sagt der Nanosuite aus Crysis


----------



## koe80 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

naja 3-4 mal 8 pin stromanschluß und nen quad-slot-gpu-kühler und das ding wird funktionieren.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Also das Kann ansich nur eins Gute und zwar Stromfressen und das ganz noch laut...und ja dabei noch viele FPS liefern !


----------



## totovo (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

dann lässt das Gegenstück auf AMD Basis sicher nicht lange auf sich warten^^

Ich nehm mal an, das Teil braucht mindestens 3 Achtpolige Anschlüsse...

600W für eine Graka, wtf


----------



## Beachboy (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



koe80 schrieb:


> quad-slot-gpu-kühler



Ich weis nicht ob das was ASUS da so in Sachen Kühlung macht so viel Nutzen hat.

Weil man sieht ein Alpenföhn Peter liefert bessere Temps als eine DCU2.

Und der ist Dual Slot oder?

Ich finde die Herrsteller sollten mehr auf ein flaches breites Design mit möglichst großen und vielen Lüftern setzen.

Hab da mal ganz fix und unsauber was hinemalt. Das wäre mal nKühlkonzept was ich mir kalt vorstellen könnte 


In diesem fall ist...

Schwarz = Grafikkarte 
Blau       = Kühlkörper (Aluminium)
Gelb       = Backplate 
Rot        = Lüfter (140mm)


Ist jez sehr unschön und unübersichtlich aber musste schnell gehen.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Wahrscheinlich wieder ohne (optionale) Wasserkuehlungsloesung.
Sollten sie aber bei solchen Produkten machen.

Ansonsten 
Dieses ewige rumgurken und nichtausreizen des technisch Machbaren ist langweilig


----------



## Pumpi (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Ich könnte wetten, das die Karte so nicht kommt.


----------



## mixxed_up (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich könnte wetten, das die Karte so nicht kommt.


 
Ich wette geradezu darauf, dass sie so kommt. ASUS waren die gesteckten Grenzen schon immer egal, hat man schon bei der Mars gesehen.


----------



## Psycho1996 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Hmmm wann haben wir die erste 750W GraKa? Dann hätten auch NTs mit 1,5kW mal ne Existenzberechtigung

BTW: Wie zur Hölle will man DAS mit ner LuKü kühlen?! Mir fällt spontan ein: Alpenföhn Peter/MK13 etc als Hexaslotvariante oder Eben diese plus eine Flugzeugturbine


----------



## hanfi104 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das geht sich nicht ganz aus... 1,5GiB oder 3GiB, für 2GiB müsste das Speicherinterface *beschnitten* werden...


 Das muss nicht sein, denn die GTS 550 hat auch bis zu 2GB und 192Bit Anbindung.

Geforce GTX 550 TI von Club 3D mit 2 GiByte VRAM - grafikkarte, fermi, geforce, nvidia


> Waren bei der GTS 450 nur zwei 64-Bit-Speichercontroller aktiv, sind es  bei der GTX 550 Ti die volle Anzahl des GF116 - dies ergibt ein 192 Bit  breites Speicherinterface und 24 statt 16 Rasterendstufen. Interessant:  Nvidia hat dem GF116 eine Unterstützung für Speicher mit  unterschiedlichen Größen verpasst, daher ist die Geforce GTX 550 Ti mit  1.024 MiByte GDDR5-RAM bestückt und nicht mit den eigentlich zu  erwartenden 768 MiByte.


----------



## ArnoGK (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



koe80 schrieb:


> naja 3-4 mal 8 pin stromanschluß und nen quad-slot-gpu-kühler und das ding wird funktionieren.


 


 

Wie viel KG soll der kühler dann bitte schön wiegen?


----------



## m-o-m-o (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Na ja, das Konzept Tower kann man vergessen, ungefähr soviel


----------



## Hansaplast (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Ich hätte gerne 2 x 3 gb ram.


----------



## Joe_the_MoD (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

so ne karte ist rein physikalisch und thermisch beihnahe unmöglich. da müssten dann schon ganz schöne preise aufgerufen werden..


----------



## X Broster (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Tolle Nachricht.

Hoffentlich wird es eine 3-Slot Kühlung mit zwei/drei extrem schnellen 92ern. Das wär was.


----------



## Memphys (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Ich wette mit einem Shaman würde das Ding kühler als mit allem was Asus so fertig bringt.


----------



## hanfi104 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Memphys schrieb:


> Ich wette mit einem Shaman würde das Ding kühler als mit allem was Asus so fertig bringt.


 Der Shaman braucht die Fläche von einer Karte um 1 GPU so zu kühlen, die Asus hat aber 2 GPUs mit der gleichen Fläche und somit ist es falsch


----------



## Jamrock (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Juhu endlich wieder ne MaxPower-Karte!!!
Bin ma gespannt wie das Ding aussieht und was es kann 

Leider immer so teuer... Kann sich ja kein Mensch leisten


----------



## melz (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Ich glaub das wird wieder sowas wie mit der Asus Mars, wegen zu hoher Temperaturen kaum stabil lauffähig im Dauerbetrieb!!!! 
Ich find es aber gut das asus immer wieder solche innovativen Produkte raus bringt!!!


----------



## Anchorage (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Maximum Game = Asus Ares. Hatte sogar die Mars ist mir aber abgeraucht haha xD.


----------



## butter_milch (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Heilig's Blechle


----------



## Pumpi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Das werden bloß zwei GF 114 werden, alles andere mit 2x2 GB wär mMn Blödsinn, aus vielerlei Gründen.

Könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das zwei GF 114 @ Mui Takt dann auch eine GTX 590 schlagen, letztere ist ja leider schwerst kastriert.

Von daher wäre der Name GTX 595 sogar gerechtfertigt


----------



## Anchorage (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Das werden bloß zwei GF 114 werden, alles andere mit 2x2 GB wär mMn Blödsinn, aus vielerlei Gründen.
> 
> Könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das zwei GF 114 @ Mui Takt dann auch eine GTX 590 schlagen, letztere ist ja leider schwerst kastriert.
> 
> Von daher wäre der Name GTX 595 sogar gerechtfertigt


 
Schon mal was von Asus Ares gehört ? Das sind Vollwertige 580 Gpu,s 
War bei der 5870 auch so das da 5870 Gpu,s bentuzt wurden.


----------



## (AUT)Jazzman (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Ich frag mich dabei nur,ob die Karte oder ob die Stromkosten das teuerere sind..

600W????
Dafür braucht man ja bald ein eigenes NT für die Graka...


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Die "5870X2" hatte ja schon drei Stromstecker... Ob es Asus dieses mal auf vier bringt?


----------



## bulldozer (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Das werden bloß zwei GF 114 werden, alles andere mit 2x2 GB wär mMn Blödsinn, aus vielerlei Gründen.
> 
> Könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das zwei GF 114 @ Mui Takt dann auch eine GTX 590 schlagen, letztere ist ja leider schwerst kastriert.
> 
> Von daher wäre der Name GTX 595 sogar gerechtfertigt


 
Kennst du überhaupt die 5970 Ares oder die MARS ?
Asus hat bei diesen Karten noch nie halbe Sachen gemacht.. im Gegenteil; der einzige Grund warum sie diese Karten machen ist eben um die stark heruntergetakteten GPU's der dual GPU Karten mit vollen Takt laufen zu lassen (wenn nicht sogar noch zu übertakten.

Bin ma gespannt wie die das nun realisiert haben, denn damals gabs ja geleakte Bilder einer GTX 480 Dual auch von Asus; die hat es aber nicht geschafft.
Die Bilder der 480 Mars zeigten 3x 8-pin.
Bei 875 MHz Takt könnte ich mir vorstellen dass es hier sogar 4x 8-pin wird


----------



## Pumpi (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Anchorage schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Asus Ares gehört ? Das sind Vollwertige 580 Gpu,s
> War bei der 5870 auch so das da 5870 Gpu,s bentuzt wurden.


 
Ich habs gerad nachgeschlagen, es gibt keinen Eintrag der besagt das immer vollwertige GPU's benutzt werden müssen unter diesem Sinonym.

Genau so wenig wie eine 6870 immer die Highendkarte im 6xxx Bereich sein muß, muß eine Ares nicht immer mit den größten GPU's ausgestattet sein. 

Ich gehe davon aus das PC_Max da vielleicht beim stille Post Spiel ein Fehler unterlaufen ist.

Denn bei gesteigerten Taktraten + mehr Ram + schlechtere Kühlbarkeit weil alles auf engem Raum + ein 75Watt Slot weniger (als SLI mit zwei Karten), ist das für mich ganz klar ein Indiz für eine *mindestens* 4 x 8 Pin Stromstecker Ausrüstung, darunter geht garnichts 

Ich kann mir beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen das Asus so etwas bringt. Maximal denkbar wäre eine solche Karte mit Wakü'ler ab Werk


----------



## BlackNostra (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Ich habs gerad nachgeschlagen, es gibt keinen Eintrag der besagt das immer vollwertige GPU's benutzt werden müssen unter diesem Sinonym.
> 
> Genau so wenig wie eine 6870 immer die Highendkarte im 6xxx Bereich sein muß, muß eine Ares nicht immer mit den größten GPU's ausgestattet sein.
> 
> ...



Junge, du willst es nur nicht wahr haben
Asus hat vielleicht bei der Mars mit der Kühlung versagt, aber bei der letzten Ares eindeutig eine top Kühlung gebracht, und wenn sie jetzt auch noch diese Kühlung verbessern, bzw. gleich auch Wakü setzen ist da Problem mit Temperaturen gleich null.

Außerdem, warum sollte Asus nicht die maximal stärksten Singel-GPU Karten verbauen? 
Wo bliebe denn sonst der Spaß an der SAche


----------



## MG42 (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Superwip schrieb:


> Das geht sich nicht ganz aus... 1,5GiB oder 3GiB, für 2GiB müsste das Speicherinterface *beschnitten* werden...


 
Vielleicht nicht, nimmt Asus andere (kleinere, schnellere, mehrere ob jetzt wie genau ist ja nicht ersichtlich, ob jetzt die 3 Gib Version doppelt so viele oder einfach nur Größere Chips hat, oder ob die Anzahl und die Größe der Chips ) Speicherchips (das PCB ist ja eh nicht Standard...) oder die dieses eine Detail war einfach falsch und es sind einfach 3 Gib RAM pro GPU... also irgendeiner hat einfach falsch abgeschrieben, original hieß es womöglich 2*3GiB und das Multiplikationszeichen und die 3 wurden einfach vergessen .

Edit: Aber hier wird zumindest von Äpfeln und Birnen gesprochen... Die Ares ist ja die Ati Version, die Mars ja die NVidia, oder seh ich das falsch???
Also ihr mach Obstsalat und wundert euch, es wird eine Dual-GPU 6970 und irgendwas ist bei der Bezeichnung falsch gelaufen oder einer hat echt gepennt und hier wird arglos über eine Sache diskutiert völlig vorbei an den Tatsachen... Und ihr diskutiert hier über ne DualGPU 580...

Man sollte das einfach mal so stehen lassen!!! 





Anchorage schrieb:


> Schon mal was von Asus Ares gehört ? Das sind Vollwertige 580 Gpu,s
> War bei der 5870 auch so das da 5870 Gpu,s bentuzt wurden.



...
Die 5870s sind Ati-Chips (sorry AMD) und die GTX580er aus dem Hause Nvidia .

Habt ihr zuviel getrunken oder wa???

Edit02: http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,7...eforce-GTX-480-in-der-Mache/Grafikkarte/News/ die kam doch so nie auf den Markt?!! Wird wohl in nächster Zeit eine Mars II geben müssen... Allerdings mit 2 GTX580ern... womöglich aber erst mit der nächsten Generation... Man darf also gespannt sein.


----------



## Zyanoses (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Naja ma sehen wie die Karte so wird werde sie kaufen und auch mit dem neuen system testen tests stelle ich dann Online .


----------



## Dommas (15. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Warum bauen die für die Kühlung nicht einfach Löcher drauf und jeder kann dann mit CPU-Kühlern seiner Wahl das Monster kühlen


----------



## ACDSee (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Wirklich lustig und ggf. auch machbar wäre eine Karte mit eigener Flüssigkühlung und Radiator á la H70.


----------



## kastagier (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Also ich bin ja für einen eigenen Tower mit Klimaanlage. Dann sollte nichts mehr schiefgehen.


----------



## Star_KillA (16. Mai 2011)

kastagier schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich bin ja für einen eigenen Tower mit Klimaanlage. Dann sollte nichts mehr schiefgehen.



Reicht nicht !


----------



## Lorin (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Eine GTX595 mit zwei vollwertigen GTX580 chips? Das wäre ziemlicher Wahnsinn. Aber ich freu mich auf die Tests. Leider sprengt sowas meinen Geldbeutel. Bin mal gespannt was Asus da als Kühllösung liefern wird.
Vielleicht nehmen sie ja einfach 2 GTX580DCII, verbinden sie mit ner SLI-Bridge und bauen ein Gehäuse drum. 6 Slot-Design mit 4x8 Pin Anschluss... Müsste man halt das passende MB haben wo die PCI-E Slots im richtigen Abstand liegen


----------



## Sahit (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Also für die Kühlung baut man einfach eine GPU unten und einen oben auf die Karte dann kloppt man 2x Alpenföhn Peter drauf und belüftet sie mit 4x Scythe Gentle Typhoon Lüfter 5400 rpm @ 50db (120mm) fertig. Das sollte die Karte dann in nem angenhmen bereich halten .

Edit: Naja bei der Kühlung wäre man so bei 180€ ist doch nicht viel XD


----------



## bulldozer (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Sahit schrieb:


> Also für die Kühlung baut man einfach eine GPU unten und einen oben auf die Karte dann kloppt man 2x Alpenföhn Peter drauf und belüftet sie mit 4x Scythe Gentle Typhoon Lüfter 5400 rpm @ 50db (120mm) fertig. Das sollte die Karte dann in nem angenhmen bereich halten .
> 
> Edit: Naja bei der Kühlung wäre man so bei 180€ ist doch nicht viel XD


 
Ich frag mich warum keiner auf soetwas gekommen ist.
Eine GPU unten, eine oben als 3-Slot Design wäre mal interessant zu sehen bei ner dual-GPU Karte.

EDIT:
Im overclock.net Forum meint einer, der wohl im engen Kontakt mit Asus steht, bereits Entwürfe/Pläne der Karte gesehen zu haben die auf 3x 8-pin hindeuten.

http://www.overclock.net/nvidia/910484-gtx490-gtx590-collective-photos-specs-12.html


----------



## Icz3ron3 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



bulldozer schrieb:


> Ich frag mich warum keiner auf soetwas gekommen ist.
> *Eine GPU unten, eine oben *als 3-Slot Design wäre mal interessant zu sehen bei ner dual-GPU Karte.
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



also wenn ich deine beschreibung richtig verstanden hab dann kommt das einer gtx295 nahe,das sind zwei übereinander gewesen


----------



## Sahit (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Also ich meinte nicht Übereinander. Sondern das normel dual GPU layout nur das die hintere GPU auf der Unterseite liegt also praktisch von oben nach unten GPU -> PCB -> GPU.


----------



## Forseti (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Die sollen lieber eine QuadGPU Karte mit 4 GTX580 Chips@1050MHz produzieren, damit es sich auch lohnt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Forseti schrieb:


> Die sollen lieber eine QuadGPU Karte mit 4 GTX580 Chips@1050MHz produzieren, damit es sich auch lohnt


 
Und wie willst du sowas kühlen?
Etwa mit einer kompakten LN2-Kühlung?
Und nächsten Sommer kommt dann die Corsair N50 raus!


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Mit 6 Slot Lösung bestimmt machbar


----------



## Pumpi (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



> Und wie willst du sowas kühlen?


 

Meine Güte, es stehen in der Regel 7 Slotausgänge zur Verfügung, von der Breitseite kann da ein 200er Lüfter drauf blasen + 2x 100mm vom Heck aus.

Die Frage ist ob 16 Lanes reichen


----------



## Seabound (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Joe_the_MoD schrieb:


> so ne karte ist rein physikalisch und thermisch beihnahe unmöglich. da müssten dann schon ganz schöne preise aufgerufen werden..



Da werden ganz sicher ganz schöne Preise aufgerufen!


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Meine Güte, es stehen in der Regel 7 Slotausgänge zur Verfügung, von der Breitseite kann da ein 200er Lüfter drauf blasen + 2x 100mm vom Heck aus.
> 
> Die Frage ist ob 16 Lanes reichen


 
Man könnte ein passendes Board mit PCIe 2.0 x32 oder sogar PCIe 3.0 x32 verkaufen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Pumpi schrieb:


> Die Frage ist ob 16 Lanes reichen


 
Das sollte kein Problem sein, wenn PCIe 3.0 raus ist!


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

PCIe 3 x16 wäre nur PCIe 2 x32, also x8 pro Chip. Für die vollen x16 pro Chip müsste also PCIe3 x32 her, was eigentlich nur für Server vorgesehen ist


----------



## Pumpi (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

8 Lanes pro Chip reicht doch völlig !

Der Vorteil der Karte wäre das NV (Asus) eventuell mit nur einem Chip (NF 200 Extended) das Ganze gesteuert kriegt, und nur wenig Inputlag zu erwarten ist


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

und wenn x16 nur 1% mehr Leistung bringen würde ist es trotzdem wünschenswert bei einer solchen Karte


----------



## Hansaplast (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Wenn die Grafikkartenhersteller mit den Lüfterfirmen zusammen arbeiten können, sollte das auch mit Netzteilfirmen funktionieren.

350 mm langes 1500 Watt Netzteil mit intergrierter Grafikkarte, Lochgitttergehäuse mit zwei 140 mm Lüftern,
langes Flachbandkabel zum pci-e...

Asus & be loud! präsentieren die neue Thor.


----------



## quadratkeks (19. Mai 2011)

Also Sandwichbauweise PCB-> Wakü-> PCB wäre denke ich eine ganz gute Möglichkeit.


----------



## Forseti (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Oder Heatspreader und Kühler aus isotopenreinem Diamant (33000 W/m·K in isotopenreinen 12C -Schichten) herstellen. Dann klappt auch eine Luftkühlung


----------



## Zyanoses (19. Mai 2011)

*Asus gtx595 Ares Leistung im Vergleich*

Hi leute 

Da ich mich ja sehr für die Asus Ares GTX 595 Interessiere und sie auch kaufen werde  da ich mit der Leistung der gtx590 nicht so ganz zufrieden bin .Suche ich natürlich jeden Tag nach News usw . Heute also habe ich da was gefunden Wie man die Bilder jezt bewerten mag liegt in eueren händen .
Es zeigt die Asus Ares GTX 595 im Vergleich zur gtx 590 und HD 6990 .

was haltet ihr davon ???

Wenn ihr auf den Link Klickt das lezte Bild anschauen .

Quelle : 3DCenter.org | Hintergründe, Fakten, Analysen zu Gamer-Hardware & IT

Link : Neue Bilder | 3DCenter.org

Bitte nicht über die rechtschreibung Flamen weis das ich da eine Schwäche habe   versuchs zu ändern .


----------



## Klutten (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Da du bereits eine News zum Thema verfasst hast, ist die (soeben geschlossene News) mehr als Update zu sehen. Daher wurden beide News chronologisch zusammengefügt. Wenn du magst, kannst du den Inhalt deines Beitrages gerne auch als Update im Startbeitrag kenntlich machen.


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Mai 2011)

Das wäre aber schon ein ordentliches Pfund mehr gegenüber der 590/595. Nicht schlecht, wenn es denn stimmt. Bin mal gespannt wie bzw. ob es Asus gelingt die Temps und Lautstärke der Ares dann auf halbwegs "normalem" Niveau zu halten.


----------



## Zyanoses (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

das wäre mir Persönlich egal man hat ja hs auf


----------



## Cook2211 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

Ah so. Dann kann ich nur sagen, warum nicht (wenn sie wirklich so schnell ist)


----------



## Zyanoses (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*

und ma ehrlich wer hat was gegen warme füße


----------



## Cook2211 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: Asus kündigt GTX 595 ARES für die Computex an*



Zyanoses schrieb:


> und ma ehrlich wer hat was gegen warme füße



Richtig


----------

